# Sorta RC -- Upgraded to Lionel LionChief!



## jrb270 (Oct 30, 2020)

Got my daughter a Kalamazoo 4-4-0 for her 1st Christmas back in 1984 (flatcar, gondola, & caboose).

Have been running it with a MRC Tech II throttle since 85; even using a Bachmann storage building with whistle as an accessory.

Late 80s added two passenger cars and LGB track and turn outs to the original loop of track.

This year I bought my daughter’s daughter a Lionel battery powered ready to run Thomas the Tank set ( https://www.lionelstore.com/Thomas-F...Set?quantity=1 ) with LionChief Blue Tooth remote control.

Wow! She loves it and can easily operate it herself (3yrs old).

Got me thinking; why not upgrade the 4-4-0!

So, I gutted a Lionel 0-8-0 ( https://www.lionelstore.com/Pennsylv...Set?quantity=1 ) and did the conversion – WOW!

So Cool! 

Jim B.
MN


----------



## PghPRRfan (Apr 26, 2021)

jrb270 said:


> Got my daughter a Kalamazoo 4-4-0 for her 1st Christmas back in 1984 (flatcar, gondola, & caboose).
> 
> Have been running it with a MRC Tech II throttle since 85; even using a Bachmann storage building with whistle as an accessory.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, how did you gut the 0-8-0 and install the LionChief on the 4-4-0? And I take it Lionel does not sell LC upgrade kits like they do Railsounds (or how MTH does Protosounds for that matter) since those are only sound chips and not command receivers for a remote control. The reason I ask is because I only have ever owned one LC controlled locomotive and I sold it like 3 years ago. I have about a dozen steam locomotives that I would love to convert (for the nostalgia factor mind you, hence why I don't want to buy brand new engines). The big ones I'd like to convert are my 4-4-0 General-type engine, an ATSF Hudson-type loco, a 0-8-0 PRR switcher/small freight hauler, and a YorkRail GP-9 from 1994. All engines date from the early 2000's aside from the GP-9.


----------

